

Ben Huh: "The worst candidates focus on money the most" - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/02/are_you_what_you_earn.html

======
machrider
Wow, $8.55 an hour with no benefits AND self-employment taxes (as a
contractor). Even if I loved the work, I couldn't keep up my modest lifestyle
on that kind of pay. And no, I don't have any debt and I'm good at managing my
finances.

He talks about the candidates who complain about the pay, but he neglects the
fact that anyone with a decent head on his shoulders would simply laugh at the
job listing and move on. He _never_ even hears from the best candidates. It's
simply irrational for someone even moderately skilled to settle for that kind
of pay.

If you were talking about $60k vs $90k, I would say the people you want are
the ones who don't care about the money. But if you expect a highly educated
and motivated person to be happy making minimum wage, you've got serious
issues.

~~~
dpio
What he says does make sense, to an extent, in regards to entry-level
positions. I'm sure he wouldn't do the same with mid-levels or higher. I bet a
lot of the people who've seen his post are more experienced then the entry-
level, so of course they would react the same way i initially did, in disgust.

So, seeing that he specifically wants 'entry-level', he's probably looking for
some young recent college grad with no long-term commitments. Having
considered all that, if I were a recent college grad I'd probably be scared
away by the prospect of just dealing with self-employment taxes, which at
$8.55/hr, this job would totally not be worth the extra effort required.

